# Heated Front Seats



## NotFastEnough (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello everyone. Did the GTO's come with an option for heated front seats? I am thinking about purchasing one for a daily driver to replace my eldorado. I live in Michigan and will say i like the heated seats for those cold michigan mornings. I had looked at a 2004 GTO and it did not have them. So i was just wondering if it was even offered as an option or not. (This is def not a deciding factor in the purchase, but i was just curious)

Thanks.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

There wasn't a heated seat option in the GTO. 

I did have heated seats in mine though. Unfortunately that was from the summertime Florida sun. Every time you go to sit on black leather seats here, it's HOT! HOT! HOT! HOT! HOT! HOT!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*You can always add em*

Here is a link to pfyc.com. you can get a kit to make your seats heated. Clink on link below:


http://www.pfyc.com/c/GT/2004-2006+Pontiac+GTO+Accessories+Store.html


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

sure you can put the aftermarket seat warmers in your car then it will burn though the seat I have just come to the conclusion that the gto is from down under it does nt have a lot of options a new gm cars have on them onstar,xm,nav,heated seats, rear cup holders, sunroof, just to name a few


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Heated Seats*

Then put them in your mother-in-laws car!


----------



## NotFastEnough (Mar 9, 2006)

thanks for the replies


----------

